
Ask HN: Where Do You “Blog”? - gcbw2
Most free-as-in-beer publishing platforms are either focused on little to no text (tumblr, twitter, fabook, instagram) or won&#x27;t work without javascript (blogger)<p>is there still a convenient place for long form text for the occasional long-lived post?
======
noinipopopnu
You could try github pages + markdown(they suggest Jekyll, but I'm sure
there's a number of options).

------
paulrpotts
I use Blogger but I don't create my content on Blogger. This is probably a
dumb workflow, but I write in Markdown, and use pandoc to convert to HTML,
then paste the generated HTML into Blogger posts. The idea is that I can also
use the same Markdown source to create a PDF or turn it into something like an
OpenOffice document that I can format better for print. I haven't come up with
a good way to easily generate a book manuscript I'm really satisfied with,
though. Various difficulties especially managing indexing and tables of
contents and pagination are making this hard. Wish I had a better answer.

------
ChrisGranger
Maybe have a look at write.as.

[https://write.as/](https://write.as/)

------
MivLives
I use Medium. Their posts are viewable without JS but you do have to have it
on to submit.

You can also use Gatsby + Netlify.

[https://github.com/gatsbyjs/gatsby-starter-
blog](https://github.com/gatsbyjs/gatsby-starter-blog)

